# Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?



## Since1887 (19. Oktober 2015)

Moin,

möchte mir gerne ein Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln zulegen. 

Welches könnt Ihr empfehlen?

Viele Grüße

Timo #h


----------



## Stefan660 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Letztens war eines von Ian Golds (Supermatch) bei Moritz in KK im Angebot für ~50€. Ich habe das kleine 5" und bin zufrieden.


----------



## Krallblei (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Guten Morgen

Ich hab zwei grosse Dreibeine die um die 50 Euro gekostet haben in Spanien im Wohnwagen liegen. Benutzen werd ich die Dinger wohl nicht mehr.. Die Teile sind dermaßen schlecht das das Angeln damit keinen Spass macht.

Ist es absolut windstill geht es. Aber so bald es windet wackeln die Angel dadrin wie der Wackeldackel in Nachbars Mercedes#d


----------



## MarcusS. (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Moin, 

also mein Kumpel und ich wir haben eins von Balzer und sind damit echt zufrieden. 

http://m.ebay.de/itm/Balzer-Brandun...h-Tri-Pod-Alu-Tasche-/272008705701?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Krallblei (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Davon hab leider zwei. Nur das auf dem einen Cormoran und auf dem anderen Balzer steht


----------



## Tino (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Genau das wackelt mir auch zu viel.

Deswegen wird's gepimt und noch verbessert


----------



## Tino (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Wenn du was endgeiles haben möchtest,guckst du bei pro- Tack auf der Seite.

Da gibt's schnuckelige Dreibeine :vik:


----------



## Keyless (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Deshalb schreiben die auch mal von vornherein keine Preise dazu.
Wers möchte-ok.
Wenn du etwas hochwertiges/bezahlbares suchst, dann schau mal unter Observe-fishing (ABIS geht bei 130,- los).
Hätte ich mir schon längst geholt wenn ich die 2m in mein Auto bekommen würde, da leider nicht geteilt/ teleskopierbar.
Ansonsten ein Top Teil und schön stabil.
Ich benutze auch weiterhin so ein Balzer ,Comoran Teil für 60,- und lebe halt mit etwas Gewackel.
Gruss Ulf


----------



## Tino (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Ca. 600€ bei pro tack.

So stabil wie das ABIS ist,kriegst du aus dem Wackelmann selbst gebaut

Ich baue meines in den nächsten Tagen um. Ist das zwar auch über 2 m aber ich bekomme es rein.


----------



## Stulle (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*







Das hab ich vor ein paar jahren bei moritz gekauft kostete damals ca 150 DM. Vieleicht war das auch schon vor 15 Jahren aber es hält und hält. Spar da nicht am falschen Ende!


----------



## Stulle (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*


----------



## VC1 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Ich kann Dir das Dreibein von Angelsport Wattenbek empfehlen, der hat auch einen Internet-Shop.

 Gruß
 Volker


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Ich habe seit zwei Jahren das Abis (http://www.observe-fishing.de/shop/index.php?id_category=7&controller=category), war damit ca. 30 mal los und bin damit bisher in JEDER Situation sehr zufrieden gewesen. 

Ich habe lange nach einem wirklich stabilen Dreibein gesucht und außer dem Pro Tack (mit einem für Otto-Normal-Verdiener absurdem Preis für ein Dreibein!!!) nichts besseres in der Hand gehabt. 

Ich wollte ein Dreibein, das auch bei wirklich starkem Wind und Wellengang stabil steht und in dem die Ruten schön hoch gestellt werden können. Außerdem waren die Halter für die Bissanzeigerstippen optimal vormontiert. Bei starkem Wind hat sich ein gefüllter Wassereimer unter der Dreibein bewährt, der mit einem Spanngummi im Gewindekreuz befestigt wird, damit es nicht nach vorne kippen kann, was unbeschwert schon mal vorgekommen ist (heftiger Biss!). Bei ruhigerem Wetter und Stippeneinsatz verzichte ich getrost darauf. 

Den Auf- und Abbau mache ich mittlerweile unter 3 Minuten. Man liest hin und wieder, dass der Aufbau kompliziert sei, na ja; wenn ich 5 bis 8 Stunden am Strand steh, find ich das jetzt kein Drama. Dafür ist die Lösung mit dem Gewinde eben wirklich stabil und meines Erachtens für Jahrzehnte gemacht.

Auch das Transportmaß und das Gewicht sind noch ok, wenn man auf ein Trolli zum Transport zurückgreifen kann. Qualität wiegt in diesem Falle eben auch etwas mehr. Zum Laufen an unwegsame Stellen nehme ich mein altes aber leichtes No-Name-Klappdreibein. Spätestens dann weiss ich immer wieder, was ich mit dem Abis an Stabilität habe!

Mit dem Ian Gold fährst Du sicherlich gut. Gerade wenn Du tendenziell nur einige Male im Jahr bei eher bei ruhigem Wetter an den Strand gehst, ist das absolut ausreichend für fast den Drittelpreis. Der Mann ist in England eine Legende und auch andere Produkte mit seinem Namen sind von guter Qualität. 

Bei häufigem Angeln rate ich von jeder Art von Teleskop-Dreibeinen ab, da Sand und Teleskopieren niemals dauerhaft Freunde werden können. 

LG Carsten


----------



## kuttenkarl (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hallo miteinander,
meine Frau und ich waren gerade für 2 Wochen auf Fehmarn. Wir benutzen seit Jahren die Teleskopdreibeine. Sei es nun von Comoran, Balzer und Co, wir sind mit den Dingern voll zufrieden. Für den normalen Gebrauch vollkommend ausreichend.

mfG Gerd


----------



## Herman Hummerich (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*



NaturalBornFisher schrieb:


> Ich habe seit zwei Jahren das Abis (http://www.observe-fishing.de/shop/index.php?id_category=7&controller=category), war damit ca. 30 mal los und bin damit bisher in JEDER Situation sehr zufrieden gewesen.
> 
> Ich habe lange nach einem wirklich stabilen Dreibein gesucht und außer dem Pro Tack (mit einem für Otto-Normal-Verdiener absurdem Preis für ein Dreibein!!!) nichts besseres in der Hand gehabt.
> 
> ...



Geiles Teil! 

Wenn ich mal n neues brauchen sollte dann Das! 

Danke dafür und Biss die Tage HH


----------



## Keyless (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

So da ich hier gerade mal wieder richtig "angefixt" wurde, habe ich gerade ein ABIs geordert. Dieses werde ich  da Zugang zu einer Fräs-Dreh Maschine, auf ein für mich handelbares Mass  optimieren.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Keyless (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

@Stulle,
 ohne dir zu nahe zu treten, aber das ist ein Dreibein  aus dem Foto/Film Bereich aufgehüpscht mit Standard Baumarkt Alu Profielen.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Stulle (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*



Keyless schrieb:


> @Stulle,
> ohne dir zu nahe zu treten, aber das ist ein Dreibein  aus dem Foto/Film Bereich aufgehüpscht mit Standard Baumarkt Alu Profielen.
> Gruss Ulf


Hast du dir das Bild angeschaut das ich gepostet hab ? Das ist nix aufgehübscht,    das Ding hat vollmetallspitzen, ist teilweise geschweißt und die teleskopierbaren Beine werden mit 6er schrauben fixiert nicht mit irgendwelchen wabbel Verbindungen wie die Foto Dreibeine


----------



## Keyless (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Ja habe ich,
 da du ja mehr als ein Foto gepostet hast.
 Wo ist da was und wie geschweisst? Das Ding kommt immer noch aus der Foto Richtung. Egal ob da 6zerSchrauben dran sind.
 Gruss Ulfl


----------



## Stulle (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Rutenauflage oben und Halter unten sind geschweißt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Keyless (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

@Stulle,
 zeig mal die Schweissnähte


----------



## Stulle (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*





In guter Auflösung habe ich nichts auf Lager aber da ist eine zu erkennen.


----------



## Keyless (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Alles was ich sehe ist ein Standard Alu Profil auf ein Standard Foto Dreibein geschraubt und für viel Geld Verkauft.
 Ja sorry vielleicht hat da noch Jemand unten den Halter mit dem Schweissgerät vergewaltigt.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Stulle (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*



Keyless schrieb:


> Alles was ich sehe ist ein Standard Alu Profil auf ein Standard Foto Dreibein geschraubt und für viel Geld Verkauft.
> Ja sorry vielleicht hat da noch Jemand unten den Halter mit dem Schweissgerät vergewaltigt.
> Gruss Ulf


Dann zeig mir doch mal welches Foto Dreibein da die Grundlage gewesen sein soll ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Keyless (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

So Stulle mal so ganz Grundsätzlich, ich muss dir mal so von 
 Null bis Garnichts zeigen.
 Deshalb ist hier Schluss , weil alles Ot.
 Wenn Du ein überbordendes Mitteilungsbedürfnis hast ok.
 Schreib mir PMs.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Also ich hab das standart 3-Bein von Balzer. Is nicht teuer und reicht mir als Nicht-Pro völlig aus.
Gut, es geht vielleicht ein wenig in die Knie, aber da ich eh nur 3-4 mal im Jahr zum Brandeln komme, reicht es mir. #6


----------



## VC1 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hallo Stulle,

Dein Dreibein kenne ich auch noch, es ist von STS meine ich. Ist ein stabiles Dreibein hat aber schon einige Jahre auf dem Puckel.
Ich habe bei meinen Dreibeinen darauf geachtet, dass ich die Auflagen verschieben kann, damit ich die Spitzen dichter zusammen bekomme. 
Ich benutze zurzeit mehrere Dreibeine unter anderem das ProTack Dreibein, das Iron Goals für eine Rute und ein selbstgebautes von einem Angelkollegen. Ich habe die Dreibeine von Balzer und vielen anderen Anbietern schon oft gesehen und die Angler waren auch damit zufrieden aber für mich erfüllt es nicht meine Ansprüche. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, finde das Dreibein von Angelsport Wattenbek für ca. 100€ sehr solide und gut. 

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Since1887 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Da ich nur gelegentlich zum Brandungsangeln komme, werde ich mir mal einige so im Rahmen bis 100,-€ ansehen.

Viele Grüße

Timo


----------



## doc040 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Moin, pro tack verlangt richtig Geld.? Soll jeder anlegen so wie er möchte,mein Dreibein steht seit 15 Jahren am Strand und das nicht so selten. 3 banksticks 22mm auf 2,40 m Länge ausziehbar. 3 schnellverschlüsse Ein tripodadapter,ein buzzerbar,mit 2 oder mehr Auflagen die man hin und her verschieben kann,dazu eine viereckige aluleiste als vorfachhalter,zähle ich alles zusammen liege ich ungefähr bei 80 Euro ,dann habe ich noch eine flexible Lampe mit LEDs, sowie eine wurmdose montiert. Seit 15 Jahren im Einsatz ohne Probleme !


----------



## Tino (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Genau so etwas baue ich mir.

Alukastenprofile in 2,20 m tausche ich gegen die wabbeligen Teleskopbeine aus.
Dazu noch ein Profil vorne quer und einige Kleinigkeiten wie eine separate Lampe ,Messerscheide,Wurmdose,Arterienklemmenhalter ,Vorfachhalter und und und 

So was bekommt man nirgendwo


Wenn es interessiert ,mache ich Bilder mit ner kleinen Erklärung zu den Zutaten und Kosten.


----------



## Stulle (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*



Tino schrieb:


> Genau so etwas baue ich mir.
> 
> Alukastenprofile in 2,20 m tausche ich gegen die wabbeligen Teleskopbeine aus.
> Dazu noch ein Profil vorne quer und einige Kleinigkeiten wie eine separate Lampe ,Messerscheide,Wurmdose,Arterienklemmenhalter ,Vorfachhalter und und und
> ...


Ja bitte alle Posten ich bin auch auf ein paar Ideen gekommen aber wie man das teleskopierbar macht weiß ich noch nicht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*



Tino schrieb:


> Wenn es interessiert ,mache ich Bilder mit ner kleinen Erklärung zu den Zutaten und Kosten.


logo, immer her damit. #6


----------



## Tino (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ja bitte alle Posten ich bin auch auf ein paar Ideen gekommen aber wie man das teleskopierbar macht weiß ich noch nicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk




Ich bekomme 2,20 m in mein Auto rein, bzw. aufs Dach.
Werde deswegen nichts unterteilen.

Wer aber unterteilen muss,der braucht nur das Profil an der Stellen trennen und in beiden Teilen ein Stück Profil ,welches reinpasst, einsetzen.
Noch einfacher ist es ,bei nem Shop,für sein jeweiliges Profil,Steckverbinder als Verbinder zu nutzen.

Mein Umbau wird aber noch ca. 2 Wochen dauern.

Bitte noch ein wenig Geduld


----------



## Keyless (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Werde das Abis auch so ca. in der Mitte teilen, mit Passhülsen M18 und entsprechendem Gegenstück. Überlege noch ob ein Feingewinde sinnvoll ist, denke eher nicht (Sand).
 Hatte erst Bedenken wegen der unteren Rutenauflage(hinten), aber ist ja egal ob die über oder unter der Teilung montiert wird , so ist der Verstellbereich (bis auf den einen cm) immer noch gegeben. So Interesse hier kann ich Bilder und auch Masse der für die Teilung nötigen Teile einstellen.
 Natürlich erst wenn ich meins (dauert noch so ca.3 Wochen) verwurstet habe.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. November 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Von der Stabilitaet kann ich nur sagen kaufen Dir diese Sand Spikes oder basted Dir zwei.

SOLLTEST WAS GROSSES DARAN BEKOMMEN DANN BEKOMMST ES AUCH RAUS.ansonsten kaufen Dir 6 grosse Winkelleisten Australia Aluminum oder sogar aus Eisen (Schutzfarbe drauf) in 1. -1.5m laenge
Paar Loecher reinbohren.Schrauben ran und DANN nach Rutenablage aus Alu formen und  Dir Endkapprutenablage aus eines Stueck Alu formen mit hilfe von 2 10cm Rohrabfaellen.

Kosher punk zwischen 30-80euros und haelt 100 Jarre


----------



## Tino (5. November 2015)

*AW: Welches Dreibein zum Brandungsangeln?*

Sollen das diese einzelnen Rutenablagen werden, die man in den Boden rammen muss?


----------

